
Google employees walk-out in protest of sexual misconduct handling - Jerry2
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/01/google-employees-walk-out-in-protest-of-sexual-misconduct-handling.html
======
ahmadss
Primary discussion here-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18352275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18352275)

